# Whats better discrete or UMA video?



## Suttons90

I have an hp dv9700 that is running a nvidia GeForce 7150m/ nForce 630m. I am wanting something better. Is there a way to upgrade the chip? I have also found in the manual a choice of a discrete video memory system board and a UMA video memory board. Is one better than the other? And would it be worth my time to just stick with what I've got?


----------



## GZ

Hello Suttons90 and welcome to TSF,

Discrete video memory is better than UMA (Unified Memory Architecture).

UMA uses system memory (the same RAM your CPU uses) to render video. This is similar to SMA (shared memory architecture) except that SMA used a pre-defined amount of system memory where UMA can use available system memory (free memory) as needed. 

Discrete memory gives the GPU it's own high speed memory to use with much faster memory access times. Also, this keeps the system memory free for CPU use and free's up some of the memory pipeline, further increasing performance.


----------



## Suttons90

Thanks. It helps.


----------



## GZ

No problem


----------



## Suttons90

So I have an option of installing a motherboard with 256mb discrete memory over my current 64mb uma video board which takes almost a gigabyte of RAM when it needs. So I would be safe to assume a replacement for better performance and graphics would be the discrete board?


----------



## GZ

gavinzach said:


> Discrete video memory is better than UMA (Unified Memory Architecture).


----------

